
Stephen Harper sells Canada: China can secretly sue to repeal Canadian laws - rberger
http://boingboing.net/2014/09/13/stephen-harper-sells-canada-c.html
======
walterbell
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8312411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8312411)

